# What color (again)?



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

It's a different horse this time. Her name is Hope and she is a QH mare that was rescued from a kill pen. I thought she might be a bay but she has this tint to her. I don't know if she's clipped or not so that may be what is throwing me off. Any ideas?







That's the only picture I have but keep in mind that this is in good lighting. 

Also I don't think she has a black mane, like bays are supposed to have.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like bay with a brown phenotype. 

Diet can make coats do all sorts of odd things, so the odd tones you are seeing may be related to that as I would not expect a horse in the kill pen to have had ideal nutrition.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Looks like bay with a brown phenotype.
> 
> Diet can make coats do all sorts of odd things, so the odd tones you are seeing may be related to that as I would not expect a horse in the kill pen to have had ideal nutrition.


That is actually a really good point. How long after she was rescued was this pic taken? Do you know?


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

It was taken probably not too long after she was rescued. They haven't had her long.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah, I would say she is definitely mal-nourished in the picture, and her colours are 'muted'. She kinda almost looks like a liver chestnut. Yep. That is what I would call her! A liver chestnut.
This is a pic of a liver chestnut from the web. Not exactly the same, but close.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AbbySmith said:


> She kinda almost looks like a liver chestnut. Yep. That is what I would call her! A liver chestnut.
> This is a pic of a liver chestnut from the web. Not exactly the same, but close.
> View attachment 1105908


Not the same at all.

The horse the OP posted has dark points on the legs and a brown nose - telltale signs of a bay with brown phenotype.

A red horse will have lighter lower legs, especially around the coronary band. The OP horse does not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Dark bay. The muzzle is a give away. Quite possibly nd1. Likely nutritional deficiencies affecting color as well.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Not the same at all.
> 
> The horse the OP posted has dark points on the legs and a brown nose - telltale signs of a bay with brown phenotype.
> 
> A red horse will have lighter lower legs, especially around the coronary band. The OP horse does not.


Fair point. Sorry. I think you're right.


----------



## ~Wildheart~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Definitely a dark bay, she’s a beaut


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Okay, here's an update: I was told by my trainer that she's actually a buckskin (dark) that's been darkened because of the winter. She does look like a dark buckskin in person, so that'd make sense. I appreciate everyone's replies!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@phantomhorse13 is correct. She is a brown which is a type of bay. She is not a buckskin because they have black points. They do not have brown noses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she could be a sooty buckskin. Sooty Buckskins can have tan on the nose and flanks. I have one, registered and dna'd for color. She gets a tan point , dapples . In fact on my pic it shows her next the red gelding. This was her winter hair. Get her color tested through Davis Vet hosp. in California. Or see if there is a Vet school or hospital near you that does color testing. my mare gets a lot more tan color to her when she is on pasture . She gets darker when she is kept in a corral as she ususally stands under the shade cover all day.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she could also just be a brown.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

SAM 0580 jessie




__
stevenson


__
Jan 5, 2017


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

This is my genetically tested sooty buckskin .


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

stevenson said:


> THis is my sooty buckskin. She has been dna's and tested for color . aqha and foundation reg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

They look a lot alike. She could be brown or sooty buckskin. I'll never know as she isn't my horse...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> @phantomhorse13 is correct. She is a brown which is a type of bay. She is not a buckskin because they have black points. They do not have brown noses.


sooty buckskins do have tan


----------

